# NJ Transit bolstering security



## Superliner Diner (Mar 13, 2003)

From Newark, NJ _Star-Ledger_, 3/13/03:



> NEW YORK --All 10,000 NJ Transit employees will receive terrorism awareness training as part of a wide range of security measures being undertaken by the agency, NJ Transit Police Chief Joseph Bober said yesterday.


This story is here.


----------

